
Don’t Take Life Advice from People Who Hate Life - smacktoward
http://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2018/06/dont-take-life-advice-people-hate-life
======
monkeyodeath
I think it's ironic that so many of these "frugal living" gurus advocate
cutting your expenses to the bone to avoid taking part in America's rampant
consumer culture.

Then they advocate plowing those savings into home ownership, as if that
itself isn't a consumerist decision. As if there isn't a multi-billion dollar
real estate industry pushing the idea of home ownership as "the American
dream".

Certainly, it's possible to err too much on the side of irresponsibility, but
the author of this blog post has a point. Of all the joys we have in this
short existence, "buying a house with cash" seems like a pretty lame one to
build your whole life around.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
>Then they advocate plowing those savings into home ownership, as if that
itself isn't a consumerist decision.

I can't say I've seen that very often, usually the advice is to stick every
bit of spare cash into Vanguard.

------
squozzer
In the end, you (or your heirs) will spend the money. The only questions are
when and on what.

It's my belief that saving _some_ money is good because it gives you options
when times get tough.

But, I fear that having a large pile of cash will just be hoovered up by the
MDs after a major illness. They know your financial position and will bill
accordingly.

~~~
meko
Yep. You can't control your capital after death so chances are anything you
leave for your heirs, a very small portion of it will actually make it to
them.

------
subjectsigma
It's almost like... some people don't have enough money to live
irresponsibility or luxuriously.

